# starting to nibble on my fingers.



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

So as of recent Jes has started to nibble at my fingers. Everynight when I take him out , give him time to eat and wake up seems he to like to nibble at my fingers. I'm always washing my hands with fragrance free soap. I try to give him his space but sometimes he'll crawl into my palm while it on the bed sleep for a little. Then wake up again and tuck his head in and go after my fingers. Any ideas and or tips to stop this? I tryed the puff of air but doesn't seem to phase him.


----------



## CaspertheHedgie (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, that's an issue I have too, I've tried blowing, but it doesn't seem to work, you could just try to pull your hand away, but mine sometimes does it when I'm holding him, so I can't pull my hand away. Maybe just close your hand? Sorry, this probably wasn't that helpful...


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Little rascals eh ? Lol


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it possible that he's hungry? Hedgehogs generally bite out of a fear/defensive reaction, or if you smell like food, or if they're hungry (especially young ones). Try keeping the food bowl nearby when you have him out, and offer it to him to eat some when you first take him out.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

In my experience, the best way to keep your hedgie from biting your fingers is to keep them away from their face.  

If you are washing your hands thoroughly with non scented soap before handling him and he's still biting you, try having him sleep ON your hand with his head on your forearm. I have to do this with Milly because when I hold her in my actual hands, my hands start to sweat because of her body heat, and then she starts thinking I'm tasty. :roll: So I put her bum and her mid section in the palm of my hand, then she stretches out on my arm.


----------

